# Where would you love to see?



## Ellis (Jan 8, 2012)

where would you love to see/have seen.

I would have loved to have seen the Titanic being built at the dry docks and everything that went on with the planning http://www.titanic-titanic.com/article_rob_smith_thompson_dock.shtml here is some of it as it is today, would still like to go this year! 
I would like to go down to the wreck site but the cost to go is so high thats not going to be likely. 

It would also be interesting (or im sad) to watch asylums/stately homes being built used and then gradually deteriorate.


----------



## Faing (Jan 8, 2012)

alwayas wanted to see the curve of the earth from the passenger seet of a lightning fighter at thundercity but they have shut down now just when i was only £9995 sgort of the £10k ticket price.

got some places earmarked for this year when i am out and about again after i was in a bike smash back in october and have been sat doing laptop urbex ever since.cant wait to get out agains


----------



## Munchh (Jan 9, 2012)

There are two impregnable bunkers in my world right now. Either one would do.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2012)

Would love to have done Cane Hill circa 2004. 
(oh and Nirvana at Reading '92)


----------



## zender126 (Jan 9, 2012)

Faing said:


> alwayas wanted to see the curve of the earth from the passenger seet of a lightning fighter at thundercity but they have shut down now just when i was only £9995 sgort of the £10k ticket price.



Thunder city would have been my choice too, shame they shut down but their safety record was very bad


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 9, 2012)

Angkor Wat, I'd love to go but family and work conspire against me


----------



## tattooed (Jan 9, 2012)

Would love to have been able to go into the control room of reactor 4 at Chernobyl!


----------



## krela (Jan 9, 2012)

I would love to do the trans siberian express over about 3 months with lots of time to get on and off and explore everything along it.


----------



## Ellis (Jan 9, 2012)

tattooed said:


> Would love to have been able to go into the control room of reactor 4 at Chernobyl!



Dim question can you still go? Or is it one of the parts that's too radioactive?


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 9, 2012)

To have visited the active UK RAF/ US airbases at the height of the cold war.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 9, 2012)

Mitchell's & Butler's brewery in Cape hill, Birmingham.

It was in the final stages of demolition when I moved to the area in 2006 (half of one building left)

Here is an illustration of what it once looked like...






and a few pics from the net (©2005 Andrew Doherty)

















It's now a housing estate


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 9, 2012)

Faing said:


> alwayas wanted to see the curve of the earth from the passenger seet of a lightning fighter at thundercity but they have shut down now just when i was only £9995 sgort of the £10k ticket price.
> 
> got some places earmarked for this year when i am out and about again after i was in a bike smash back in october and have been sat doing laptop urbex ever since.cant wait to get out agains



If you can visit Bruntingthorpe airfield on one of their fast taxi run days,its not quite the same as sitting in the cockpit
but just as scarey...awesome day out check out their web site.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 9, 2012)

Ellis said:


> Dim question can you still go? Or is it one of the parts that's too radioactive?



It's been done. But is not do able now the new sarcophagus is under construction. 
My associate at the Chernobyl interinform knows if one person that done it around 5 years ago now. The zone was cleared if all other visitors 'just in case' and it cost the lucky individual around £30,000 for what must have been a couple of minutes!


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 9, 2012)

The Crystal Palace at Penge..what a sight to behold.


----------



## maximus (Jan 9, 2012)

May seem a silly one but would have loved to see the original fawlty towers hotel (wooburn country club) before the fire and before it was demolished to make way for posh houses 

link:

www.btinternet.com/~c.tomlinson/wg.htm


----------



## Foxylady (Jan 9, 2012)

This is my dream. Old Havana, Cuba. Now undergoing the biggest restoration project of the unmodernised city...full of derelict buildings, peeling paint and the colour blue. Not to mention the Buena Vista Social Club! My idea of heaven. 

http://www.cubaabsolutely.com/articles/feature/article_feature.php?landa=25


----------



## bodrick (Jan 10, 2012)

I would like to see what is under Bridgend (south Wales) town centre.
Talking to an old workmates "during the war" there was a massive ammo depot'/factory. 
Have seen one of the old railway entrance to it.
Will Try to photo it when I'm up that way next. 
It had a bad roof fall when I was there a few years ago. 
ATB
Alan


----------



## night crawler (Jan 10, 2012)

Faing said:


> alwayas wanted to see the curve of the earth from the passenger seet of a lightning fighter at thundercity but they have shut down now just when i was only £9995 sgort of the £10k ticket price.
> 
> got some places earmarked for this year when i am out and about again after i was in a bike smash back in october and have been sat doing laptop urbex ever since.cant wait to get out agains



Seen that from Concorde and it cost me 110 quid. Must admit it is a strange feeling to look at. You can just about make the curve out from a Jumbo as well.
What would I like to have seen, odd as it seems the second world war.


----------



## jools (Jan 10, 2012)

,,when I was a kid I spent a lot of time wandering around Cardiff's derelict dockland ,,,,,,, I would like to have seen it in it's glory. My G/dad was a dock"s policeman in the days when his truncheon was his best friend and he was full of amazing stories. The docks area was adjacent to Tiger Bay (China-town) and other ethnic "ghettos" ,,,,,,not a place for "whites" to wander. 

You might have seen the film Tiger Bay ,,,,, that's what it was like in the 50's My parents were married in the Bute Street church where Hayley Mills sang as a chorister


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 10, 2012)

Simples: Detroit.


----------



## tattooed (Jan 10, 2012)

Ellis said:


> Dim question can you still go? Or is it one of the parts that's too radioactive?



I have seen photos from inside, I can only assume that you would need special permission, probably only given to officials etc.


----------



## Andymacg (Jan 10, 2012)

If I could go anywhere and at any time I'd love to go back to the height of the industrial revolution and spend days just wandering around Matthew Boultons Soho manufactory and the other industrial centres of the West Midlands

back to now I would settle for a few months off work and visit every WW2 airfield in the UK


----------



## Faing (Jan 10, 2012)

night crawler said:


> Seen that from Concorde and it cost me 110 quid. Must admit it is a strange feeling to look at. You can just about make the curve out from a Jumbo as well.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah but in a Lightning has to be THE WAY to see anything..lol. I know a few members of the TenTon Club that flew from Binbrook. They even took one or two civilians for the Tail Stand ride but hey, its only a dream. I seen plenty of other stuff at sea that many will not have done. in the 70 s we use to see the russian northen fleet regulalrly up in barents sea doing their stuff. firstt ine iseen them i told the old man on watch and saske if he was worried by them, no said he theres fuckin american subs under us and they frighten the shit out of me because they can afford to use their ordnance!


----------



## possessed (Jan 10, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Would love to have done Cane Hill circa 2004.


I second that + add West Park, Hellingly, Severalls, and High Royds. I'd also love to have seen the Nottingham GNR warehouses back in the days when they weren't so badly trashed.


----------



## lilli (Jan 10, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Angkor Wat



Been there  



krela said:


> I would love to do the trans siberian express over about 3 months with lots of time to get on and off and explore everything along it.



Have to say thats on my bucket list too!


----------



## krela (Jan 10, 2012)

lilli said:


> Been there
> 
> 
> 
> Have to say thats on my bucket list too!



You have a fascination with the DDR, so do I but mine also extends to waaay before the DDR days right back to the tribal silk road days. I want to go to khazakstan, uzbekistan etc etc. I'd love to have a good sniff around Baikonur too.


----------



## lilli (Jan 10, 2012)

krela said:


> You have a fascination with the DDR, so do I but mine also extends to waaay before the DDR days right back to the tribal silk road days. I want to go to khazakstan, uzbekistan etc etc. I'd love to have a good sniff around Baikonur too.



Technically mine is communism from 1918 - 1989 (with everything inbetween) ... but who's splitting hairs lol


----------



## djmcambs (Jan 13, 2012)

if i could travel back in time, i would like to photograph all the railway stations that closed due to the beeching cuts, as they fell into disrepair,also, the once mighty butlins empire, when they had several camps across the country, do these, as they closed down, filey, scarborough, morcambe bay, barry island, and others, as there are only three left now, imagine the pics that could have been gained with todays camera technology.and our once great industrial heratige,many lovely buildings have been lost in the name of "progress" sometimes i think " regress" is more accurate, when you see what replaced them, especially when the land is used to for car parks.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Jan 16, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> (oh and Nirvana at Reading '92)



I was there.  Original question though, Winwick Asylum, I dislike hospitals but it was local and massive.

M


----------



## mini_baz (Jan 21, 2012)

I think that I would really like to see Chernobyl, after seeing the intensely detailed report by Urbex it is somewhere I cannot stop thinking about. 

Ironically, I am a complete UE virgin and have thought about visiting a few local sites and the bottled it. I need an exploration companion.


----------



## a_little_feisty (Jan 22, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Would love to have done Cane Hill circa 2004.
> (oh and Nirvana at Reading '92)



I saw Nirvana at Reading in '92 . . . the wheelchair performance!


----------



## KingRat (Jan 22, 2012)

I suspect a few on here would realy like to see the inside of a girls bedroom before they die


----------



## klempner69 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mini-Baz....... "I need an exploration companion".

No need to lower the tone now!!!!.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 22, 2012)

Am I the only one that wasn't at Reading '92!?

Probably doesn't warrant a new theread but there are a lot if liv places I'd like to see abandonned / derelict. Imaging walking round a derelict CERN in 100 years...


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2012)

KingRat said:


> I suspect a few on here would realy like to see the inside of a girls bedroom before they die



Someone's feeling frisky this morning... 

Shush and go splore some soviet stuff.


----------



## Ladyhayles (Jan 22, 2012)

I agree with UrbanX there are some places that you hope will become derelict while you can still lift a camera. Don't wish to see the British film industry die but Pinewood Studios would be epic.


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2012)

Ladyhayles said:


> I agree with UrbanX there are some places that you hope will become derelict while you can still lift a camera. Don't wish to see the British film industry die but Pinewood Studios would be epic.



Funny you should mention that, it was in the news yesterday. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-16661460


----------



## mookster (Jan 22, 2012)

If by some disastrous economy crash the BMW Mini Plant in Cowley was to shut down....my God I'd be in there like a shot.


----------



## M A Capelsion (Feb 7, 2012)

for dereliction, well. would love to see a particular corridor in Denbigh Asylum that I desperately want to describe in Swansong, having only seen it for a few seconds on a YouTube vid.
While I'm still relatively alive in Wales, I would like to get down to see Craig y Nos; all I have seen of it unfortunately is Most Haunted (yes, I need educating!)
one thats fairly local to me and worth seeing/documenting is whatever remains of Edwinsford Mansion, which causes something of a stir 'round this way!


----------



## UrbexMami (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd like to re-tread my father's footsteps and look at the old concentration camps and the massive Industrial areas in Germany. 

On top of that, I would love to see the ghost "town" that was just abandoned. Hashima Island, near Nagasaki. 

Craig-Y-Nos has a rather dark history to it. I would love to see that one too.


----------



## Fluffster (Nov 3, 2012)

The Midland Hotel in Morecambe, in it's various stages. I have a passion for art deco, so to see it new would have been so wonderful. Then to splore it in the derelict years would have been facinating.

I've only actually been IN the building since Urban Splash restored it and, whilst I'm delighted to have seen it rise again, they could have been a tad more sympathetic in some areas.

I also took my late father (railway geek) to look around St Pancras with a preservation society in the early 90s. I didn't take a camera, I wish I had. What the BRB did to the splendour (painting marble columns! Cutting up ornate coving!) was shocking. To have that day again, both with my Dad and the building in it's derelict condition.... *sigh*


----------



## krela (Nov 3, 2012)

Fluffster said:


> I also took my late father (railway geek) to look around St Pancras with a preservation society in the early 90s. I didn't take a camera, I wish I had. What the BRB did to the splendour (painting marble columns! Cutting up ornate coving!) was shocking. To have that day again, both with my Dad and the building in it's derelict condition.... *sigh*



True but they have done an AMAZING job with the restoration.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 3, 2012)

Derelict-UK said:


> Mitchell's & Butler's brewery in Cape hill, Birmingham.
> 
> It was in the final stages of demolition when I moved to the area in 2006 (half of one building left)
> 
> ...




WOW yeah it looked pretty impressive!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 3, 2012)

My dream explores would be Waverly Hills Sanatorium in Louisville, Kentucky or Preston castle in California


----------



## mookster (Nov 3, 2012)

On the dream list for my US road trip

Kings Park Psychiatric Centre, New York
Eagle River Power Station, Pennsylvania (the best, most perfect derelict place I have EVER seen.)

Plus many many more....


----------



## The Archivist (Nov 3, 2012)

The end of the phrase 'it'd be rude not to', location reports with huge 14pt arial bold text and the over-use of the word 'asylum'

Oh sorry, you said _WHERE_

Netherne, Cane Hill, Horton, Long Grove and St. Ebba's, in that order. 
Also, the fabled Reigate Battle HQ where Gen. Montgomery planned the army's operations for D-Day (sealed in the 80s I believe)


----------



## mookster (Nov 3, 2012)

The Archivist said:


> Netherne



Yes.



> Cane Hill



Double yes.



> Horton, Long Grove and St. Ebba's



Triple yes.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 3, 2012)

mookster said:


> On the dream list for my US road trip
> 
> Kings Park Psychiatric Centre, New York
> Eagle River Power Station, Pennsylvania (the best, most perfect derelict place I have EVER seen.)
> ...



I've been looking at a US road trip for a couple of months now, not a cheap trip though is it!


----------

